# Temperatur Sensor Eigenbau 0->10Volt



## SPS Markus (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine analoge Eingabebaugruppe hier noch rumliegen. Ich möchte gerne mit meiner 316-2DP ein paar Temperaturen messen. Der Bereich sollte so zwischen -25 bis +60 Grad liegen. Hat jemand 'ne Bastellösung für mich parat oder muß ich wirklich was "Komerzielles" kaufen?

Ach ja, ist für mich "daheim".

Markus


----------



## Zottel (4 Februar 2005)

Da gibt es Temperatursensoren KTY10, die geben x mV pro Grad Celsius linear raus. Kosten unter 2 Euro. Habe leider kein Datenblatt zur Hand...
Datenblatt und Verkauf bei Reichelt.
www.reichelt.de


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ein interessantes Ic ist auch AD 22100. TEmperaturbereich: -50° - 150° dabei kommt 0,25V-4,75V raus. Versorgungsspannung 5V, Kostenpunkt ca. 3,50€. Nur drei Anschlüsse.
MfG
dietmar


----------



## SPS Markus (5 Februar 2005)

Besten Dank!

Der AD wird's werden. Mir ist eingefallen das ich noch 3 davon in meiner Bastelkiste liegen habe.  Sollte mal ein Projekt mit der steinalten C-Control werden. Tja, meist ist man der Lösung so nahe...das man sie nicht sieht.

Markus


----------

